# Möglich Namen der laufenden Programme rauszubekommen?



## dflasjjs (20. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ist es mit JS möglich, dass eine Website weiß welche Programme ich noch auf dem Rechner ausführe (neben dem Browser)? Also so eine Art Auslesen des Taskmanagers oder irgendwas in der Richtung? Und wenn ja, ist das Betriebssystemunabhängig, also würde generell unter Linux genauso laufen wie unter Windows?


----------



## XHelp (20. Mai 2012)

Bin mir fast sicher, dass es nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Evil-Devil (21. Mai 2012)

So etwas geht nicht. Da müsstest schon eigenen Code in eine Sicherheitslücke einschleusen.


----------



## HimBromBeere (22. Mai 2012)

Das wäre eine massive Sicherheitsverletzung. Darum darf Javascript sowas auch nicht; alles, was außerhalb des Browsers passiert, ist für Javascript tabu. Betriebssystemunabhängig dürfte so ein Hack gleich mal gar nicht gehen, das würde dem Szenario "Ich hacke das Internet" gleich kommen...


----------



## dflasjjs (23. Mai 2012)

Super, vielen Dank euch allen!


----------

